# VMWare Horizon client - vmware-view



## masteroman (Feb 12, 2017)

Anybody knows if there's an port of VMWare Horizon client (aka vmware-view) that's offered on https://view.vmware.com/ ? 

There's linux port but I'm not finding FreeBSD one anywhere so I guess there's no official support.

I would really like to have it on FreeBSD and have searched around for a very long time but haven't found anything that would help me find port of it for FreeBSD or compatible client.


----------



## Mrugendra (Mar 21, 2017)

No luck anywhere. There is also no indication if anything is in works or not.
It is so unfortunate that FreeBSD or any BSD for that matter, does not get much of attention of anyone - provider and user corporations alike, including VMWare. FreeBSD is a robust and an amazing OS with no match.


----------

